# Alvarez MD65CE



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are looking for a great acoustic at a great price, here is one you may want to look at. MF has it on sale for $450.00 USD which is $290.00 off. 

*Alvarez Masterworks MD65CE Dreadnought Acoustic-Electric Guitar*
*
A beautifully voiced guitar made from all-solid AA Western red cedar paired with solid African mahogany body.
*
Nothing can really match a guitar made from all-solid wood. The deflection of the notes is quicker, the quality of the note is better and the sound of your guitar will improve as it ages.


Alvarez Masterworks are great guitars, seriously powerful and responsive and now built with Ibanez's own FSTM bracing system, their sound is even more refined and articulate. FSTM is a forward shifted X brace design. Both X braces and asymmetric tone bars are considerately scalloped to displace the vibrational energy and help create a strong and fluid tone and response. 

The sound is warm, open and clear, and both the treble and bass registers are clearly present and balanced in relation to each other. Balance across the strings is important to the professional artist and Masterworks achieves this while offering the dynamic range and volume needed to help optimize the relationship between the player and the instrument.
SYS650 Pickup System
The SYS650 is a dual pickup system incorporating one UST (under saddle transducer) and an AST (acoustic soundboard transducer) placed under the soundboard, the amplified sound can be blended between the two pickups to find subtle changes in response for lead, picking or rhythm work.

The SYS650 has a fully chromatic, precision tuner with backlit LCD screen; 3-bands of rotary EQ and a notch filter that helps eliminate feedback while minimizing degradation of the overall sound. 

Hardshell case included.



FEATURES
Body

Body type: Dreadnought
Cutaway: Single cutaway
Top wood: Solid AA Western Red Cedar
Back & sides: Solid African Mahogany
Bracing pattern: FSTM - Forward Shifted, Scalloped X
Body finish: Gloss
Orientation: Right handed
Neck

Neck shape: Info not available
Nut width: 1.75" (44.45mm)
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Neck wood: Mahogany
Scale length: 25.5"
Number of frets: 21
Neck finish: Semi-gloss
Electronics

Pickup/preamp: Yes
Brand: B-BAND
Configuration: Undersaddle piezo
Preamp EQ: 3-band
Feedback filter: Notch
Tuner: Yes
Other

Headstock overlay: Rosewood
Tuning machines: Premium Chrome Die-Cast
Bridge: Rosewood
Saddle & nut: Real Bone
Number of strings: 6-string
Special features: Tonewoods
Case: Hardshell Case


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This may be too good to pass up, especially with Steadlly's bold endorsement behind it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I was counting the seconds to see how far behind @vadsy would be.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sambonee said:


> I was counting the seconds to see how far behind @vadsy would be.


I take it he posted something? I have had him on ignore for a long time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> I was counting the seconds to see how far behind @vadsy would be.


I'm slipping, it was almost a full hour before I could log on and encourage Steadly to keep up the diligent work.



Steadfastly said:


> I take it he posted something? I have had him on ignore for a long time.


It isn't nice to fib, young man, if you post in my threads I'm sure you're paying attention. I assume you are following with bated breath.


----------

